# dover to calais ferry



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

just wondering can anyone tell me if we turn up for ferry before booked crossing would they allow me on earlier ferry. 
many thanks


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Ferry*

Yes..............if you pay.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Depends how early you are. We've got the one before several times without charge. I seem to remember that there's a two hour time slot either side when you're unlikely to be charged.

Phil


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

At Dover they will if there is space as long as it is not to early but never sailed on the ferry we have booked yet as we are always early even though we live just up the road.

Coming back depends on how they feel on the day. I have been ask to pay excess and we decline and say we will have a cup of tea and wait.

Andy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We always leave plenty of time to get to the ferry, 'just in case', but we invariably get there early. We've frequently been asked if we want to go on an earlier ferry and there's never been any question of a charging us as it's at their request. I presume if you turn up not long before the previous ferry finishes loading and they still have room they'd prefer you to go as it gives them the option of selling your space on the one you are actually booked on. Maybe if you ask them, or if you are so early that they think they can still sell the space, it's a different matter.



Chris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I always book the cheapest i can find and then usually turn up early..
Never been turned away or asked for any extra in almost 10 years both with Seafrance and P and O... 
Maybe I have just been lucky....
Worst case as Inkey says, park up and have a cuppa...


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

most time you are ok with the one before your booked ship or the one after with no charge


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi
We have done Dunkirk to Dover 2 days early with no extra charge. Pete


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

I know it's in the other direction, but we booked Calais to Dover with P&O the day before we travelled (13 June 2012) at €60.00 for the 17:00 boat, it was €138.00 for the 12:00 to 16:00 services and as we were travelling from Cologne we thought we leave some extra time. Got there at 15:00 and was offered an earlier sailing at no extra cost, they just seemed happy to fill the boats as they came.

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Depends on what company and how busy they are.

We have found that P&O didn't charge us on two occasions and Sea France (RIP) charged us £10 on the gate for an earlier crossing.
We took Sea France's offer as it was very hot day and didn't fancy a long wait on the quay with a dog on board and a tenner seemed quite reasonable.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't think there is a definitive answer to this but, as others have said, it's worth turning up early. I guess it all depends on how busy they are. We turned up early once and were offered an earlier ferry for no extra charge. All you have to lose is a couple of hours twiddling your thumbs on the quay.


----------

